# Puppy Pics, coat help



## Ben the bear (Jul 18, 2015)

i have a thread in Puupy, but I realized this may be the more appropriate forum, and I have better pics. I am curious what you think his coat will be. Both parents were stock




Thanks so much!


----------



## Ben the bear (Jul 18, 2015)

I was just bumping this up, hoping someone will see it


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Hmm tough one. He has ear floofies. So to me that means long coat. But they are not huge floofies, sooo. Yeah. I am no help. But that is one very adorable puppy!!!


----------



## Ben the bear (Jul 18, 2015)

thanks


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I would vote long coat as well. We debated if mine would be a coat or not for a while too, but it seemed to be those ear floofs that marked it.
Around 9 weeks or so:

















Now at 8 months: (Granted he is short for a long coat)


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Cschmidt88 said:


> I would vote long coat as well. We debated if mine would be a coat or not for a while too, but it seemed to be those ear floofs that marked it.
> Around 9 weeks or so:
> 
> 
> ...


We need more Nastu pictures!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Bella67 said:


> We need more Nastu pictures!


It haaas been awhile


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I say long coat.


----------



## Ben the bear (Jul 18, 2015)

thank you all for the responses!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Original poster - possible long coat, not a lot of fluff on ear, but when he grows into adult coat then you will know for sure. The other pup posted - Plush coat. Not enough ear fluff for a long coat, and no hair between toes... I would take a look at their feet. A long coat will have hair between the toes, down the backs of the legs, as well as the ears. 

My girl Camry von der Traumwolfen as an 8 week old puppy (note the ear tuffs already)


At 1 1/2 years old


And a 5 years old


----------

